# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 2 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية السبت الثاني من يناير 2021م




#مجاهد الدوش 


#جمال سالم يسير على خطى ابو20 في هدايا الدقيقة 90.
#الرئيس الفخري للمريخ يدلي بالمثير ويكشف البشريات السارة للجماهير.
#رجل الأعمال السعودي أحمد التازى : اعتز وافتخر بالرئاسة الفخرية لنادي المريخ وستقوم بجهود جبارة للنهوض به.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... ود الصاوي.. وود ابوك.




#الاحمر الوهاج

#الاحمر الوهاج تكشف معلومات مثيرة عن رئيس المريخ الفخري.
#التازى : افتخر بالانتماء للقلعة الحمراء.. الاحمر سيصبح الأفضل في القارة.
#ملوك الشمال ي هلال بهدلوك.. الأول رامي والتاني ود ابوك.
#بلغت (95) الف دولار التازى يتكفل بطائرة خاصة لنقل المريخ إلى نيجيريا.
#الاحمر الوهاج تكشف ملامح النظام الاساسي للمريخ.
#مدرب المريخ سعيد ويؤكد اللاعبون طبقوا منهجي.
#الاحمر يواصل التحضيرات بدار الرياضة بامدرمان.
#طبنجة : أمامي تحد كبير وسانافس بقوة. 
#تعادل مثير بين هلال الابيض والشرطة القضارف... ولاعب الشرطة يتعرض لكسر.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضرب حي العرب بثلاثية.. وأهلي شندي يتصدر
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ
ودع  المريخ عام 2020، بأفضل ما يكون بتحقيقه فوزا كبيرا بنتيجة (3/0)، على حي  العرب بورتسودان، ضمن الجولة الثانية للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

أحرز  أهداف المريخ، كل من سيف تيري ثنائية من ركلتي جزاء في الدقيقتين (10  و39)، وصانع الألعاب البوركيني أرنولد بانجا في الدقيقة (81).

ورفع المريخ بهذا الفوز رصيده إلى 4 نقاط، فيما تجمد رصيد حي العرب بورتسودان عند نقطة واحدة.

ودفع  الفرنسي ديديه جوميز مدرب المريخ، بصلاح نمر في قلب الدفاع بعد تعافية من  الإصابة، كما شارك لأول مرة في الدوري أحمد عبد المنعم "طبنجة"، وعزام  عادل، وناجي جمعة.

وسيطر المهاجم سيف تيري على كرة مررها له كبنجة،  ودخل الصندوق وتخلص من موسى الطيب الذي عرقله، وحصل على ركلة جزاء أحرز  منها الهدف الأول في الدقيقة (10).

ولم يتراجع حي العرب لمناطقه بعد  هدف المريخ، ونشط عن طريق الثلاثي "محمد جياد ومحمد جمعة ودبايوا"، وسدد  محمد حامد لكن الحارس أحمد عبد العظيم تألق في الدقيقة (21).

وعلى  عكس مجريات اللعب استخدم سيف تيري مهاراته في التخلص من المدافعين، فعرقله  المدافع محمد المعتصم في الدقيقة (39)، وحصل على ركلة جزاء أحرز منها  الهدف الثاني.

وصمد حي العرب وسط محاولات هجومية مستمرة من المريخ،  وكاد مصعب دبايوا في الدقيقة (71) أن يحرز هدفا للعرب من تسديدة قوية تألق  الظهير الأيمن عبد الرحمن في إبعادها.

واستخدم صانع الألعاب  البوركيني أرنولد بانجا مهاراته، وتخلص من المدافع محمد المعتصم، وواجه  الحارس صداح شيخ الدين، وسدد كرة في الزاوية اليمنى، محرزا الهدف الثالث.

وأكمل المريخ بهذا الفوز جاهزيته لمواجهة فريق إنييمبا النيجيري، الأسبوع المقبل بإياب دور الـ32 من مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وعلى ستاد حليم/شداد سيطر أهلي شندي على الصدارة بعد فوزه على هلال الساحل بهدف أحرزه خوجلي إدريس.

ورفع أهلي شندي رصيده إلى 6 نقاط، فيما تجمد هلال الساحل عند 3 نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ ل: اخترقنا حي العرب بأسلوب مختلف
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




 ديديه جوميز
أبدى  الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، المدير الفني للمريخ، سعادته بتطبيق اللاعبين لمنهجه  الفني في مباراة حي العرب بورتسودان، اليوم الخميس، بالجولة الثانية في  الدوري السوداني، ما قاد الفريق لتحقيق الفوز بثلاثية نظيفة.

وقال جوميز، في تصريح ل،  إنه عمل بجد لتدريب اللاعبين على كيفية التعامل مع فريق حي العرب، وذلك  بعد أن شاهده يلعب أمام الهلال في المباراة الأولى بالدوري، وخرج متعادلا.

وأضاف  مدرب المريخ: "حي العرب لعب اليوم بالأسلوب نفسه الذي واجه به الهلال، حيث  أغلق علينا المنافذ في المنطقة الدفاعية، ولذلك طلبت من اللاعبين الهجوم  بشكل مختلف".

وأتم: "هاجمنا حي العرب بشكل جيد، الذي كان يعرف كيف  يتعامل مع التمرير القصير، وأنا سعيد أن اللاعبين طبقوا منهجي الفني  للمباراة وأهنئهم على ذلك".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رجل أعمال سعودي رئيسا فخريا للمريخ السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
أعلن المريخ السوداني، مساء اليوم الخميس، منح أحد رجال الأعمال السعوديين، الرئاسة الشرفية للنادي.

وقال  النادي، في بيان رسمي: "اتصال هاتفي جمع بين آدم سوداكال (رئيس النادي)،  ورجل الأعمال السعودي أحمد طه التازي، حيث مُنح الأخير الرئاسة الفخرية".

وأضاف  البيان: "رجل الأعمال السعودي، أعلن التكفل بدفع تكلفة طائرة خاصة، تقل  بعثة المريخ إلى نيجيريا لمواجهة إنييمبا الأسبوع المقبل بإياب دور الـ32  من دوري أبطال إفريقيا".

وزاد: "كما يتكفل التازي أيضا بدفع حوافز للاعبين، لمباراة إنييمبا المقبلة".

وتابع  البيان: "رجل الأعمال السعودي عبر عن حبه للمريخ، وأنه مريخي الهوى"،  مؤكدا أن دعمه سوف يتواصل للنادي وأنه رهن إشارة مجلس إدارة النادي والتكفل  بأي التزامات.

يذكر أن الهلال السوداني كان قد منح الرئاسة الشرفية لمستشار الديوان الملكي السعودي، تركي آل الشيخ، خلال الأسبوع الجاري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						التازي يعلن قبول الرئاسة الفخرية للمريخ ويكشف ملامح برنامجه


أعلن رجل الأعمال السعودي “أحمد بن محمد طه صالح التازي” عن قبوله الرئاسة الفخرية لنادي المريخ.
وقال في بيان صحفي انه يتقدم إلى الشعب المريخي بكل الاعتزاز والفخر  بعد استلام خطاب الرئاسة الشرفية، ويعلن اعتزازه وقبوله الرئاسة الشرفية  للنادي”.
وأضاف التازي: “أعلن بأني واحد من ملايين عشاق المريخ، واتقدم بالشكر  والامتنان لمجلس الادارة على الثقة التي منحوها لي، وأعدهم بأنني سأكون  جندياً في منظومة المريخ، وسوف أكون الداعم المثالي لكي يكون المريخ في  مقامه الذي يليق به، لينعكس ذلك على تقدم الكرة السودانية”.
وأكد التازي بأنه سيقوم بجهود جبارة للنهوض بالفريق مادياً ومعنوياً  واستكمال مسيرة النادي ليكون المريخ أفضل فريق في أفريقيا، للوصول إلى  العالمية التي يستحقها الجمهور العظيم
وقال: “سوف تكون تلك الجهود الجبارة بتضافر كافة الأيدي، وسوف اكون واحداً  منهم لأقدم كافة إنواع الدعم المطلوب لاستكمال الانتصارات التي عرفها  النادي على طول تاريخه منذ التأسيس ظ،ظ©ظ¢ظ§”.
وأضاف: “من منطلق حبي وعشقي للمريخ وللشعب السوداني الشقيق، سأعمل  جاهداً مع مجلس الإدارة ومحبي النادي لتقديم ما يحتاجه الفريق في أي أمر،  ولن أتأخر أبداً وذلك للتعبير عن الاعتزاز والعشق للمريخ”.
وختم الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ بقوله: “أخيراً، أتقدم بكامل الشكر والفخر  للشعب السوداني الشقيق والشعب المريخي على الثقة التي أعتز بها من أرض  الحرمين الشريفين التي تعبر عن مدى العلاقة الأخوية التي تجمع الشعبين  السعودي والسوداني كإخوة منذ القدم”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						التازي يدشّن مهامه..تطوّرات في رحلة المريخ إلى نيجيريا

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد إعلانه رئيسًا فخريًا للنادي، الخميس.
أفادت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ رئيس نادي المريخ الفخري، رجل  الأعمال، أحمد طه التازي، تكفّل بـ”95â€³ ألف دولار تكلفة الطائرة الخاصة  التي ستقّل بعثة المريخ إلى نيجيريا.



وتقرّر أنّ تغادر بعثة المريخ في العاشرة من صباح الأحد، مباشرةً إلى نيجيريا.
ويحلّ المريخ السوداني في السادس من يناير الجاري ضيفًا على إنييمبا النيجيري ضمن إياب دور الـ”32â€³ من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺧﺎﺹ .. ﻣﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻭﻋﺠﺐ ﺗﺄﺯﻡ





ﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ


#ووااوواا
ﻟﻢ ﺗﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺑﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ، ﻹﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭٍ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻲ ﺍلمريخ والهلال ﺿﺪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺷﺆﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ، ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ، ﻭﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ . ﻭﻋﻠﻤﺖ
‏( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ ‏) ﺍﻥ ﺍﺳﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﺎﺟﻴﻞ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻑ
ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻭﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ .. ﻭﺍﺭﺟﻊ
ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻑ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﺣﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ
ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻭ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ .. ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻳﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻘﻒ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﺣﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﻏﺒﺔ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ .. ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻣﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻭ ﻓﻘﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ
ﻷﻱ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺃﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﺍﺿﻲ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺇﺧﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ …
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺆﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﺣﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ
ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﻄﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻭ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﻻ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻭﻗﻌﺎ ﻓﻌﻠﻴﺎ
ﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻗﺪ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺣﺎﻓﺰ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﻨﺢ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻲ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻠﻪ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يشكر الإتحادين السوداني و القطري ويثمن من دورهما



#ووااوواا
يثمن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم عبدالله آدم “سوداكال” الدور الكبير الذي لعبه الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ممثل في رئيس الإتحاد البروف كمال شداد ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية الدكتور حسن برقو والأمين العام الدكتور حسن أبو جبل يثمن ما قاما به تجاه نجم المنتخب الوطني والنادي احمد حامد التش ويتقدم لهما مجلس الإدارة بالشكر كما يتقدم المجلس ب”آسمى آيات الشكر والتقدير للإتحاد القطري لكرة القدم ممثل في رئيس الإتحاد القطري سعادة الشيخ حمد بن خليفة بن أحمد آل ثاني والسيد الأمين العام للإتحاد القطري لكرة القدم للدور الكبير الذي إطلعا به في عملية علاج النجم احمد حامد التش وعبرهما يهدي المجلس التحية للشعب القطري الشقيق ويؤكد المجلس إن الخطوة ليست بغريبة على الإخوة في الإتحاد القطري متمنين ان تكلل جهود قطر في تنظيم كأس العالم قطر 2022 كأفضل ما يكون خاصة أنها الكأس الأولى التي تنظم في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش بضيافة الاتحاد القطري وبرقو يتصل ويتابع الإجراء



#ووااوواا
تمضي إجراءات علاج النجم أحمد حامد (التش) لاعب المنتخب الوطني الأول والمريخ الخرطوم , بالسرعة المطلوبة عقب مخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني لنظيره القطري، وقبول الأخير التكفل بنفقات علاج وإقامة الموهبة أحمد التش في العاصمة القطرية إلى حين إكتمال الشفاء، واستلم الأستاذ عبدالحافظ صالح (سوداني الجنسية) من الاتحاد القطري ملف اللاعب الذي حل في فندق افينيو بالدوحة، وتم المضي قدما في ترتيب بدء إجراءات العلاج.. وكشف الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية انهم في حال متابعة مستمرة لعلاج اللاعب، سائلين الله له تمام العافية عاجلا غير آجل.. وأبان انه أجرى اتصالا مساء الخميس مع اللاعب أحمد التش اطمئن عليه بالكامل من خلاله، وذكر أن الاتحاد القطري خصص سيارة وسائق لمرافقة اللاعب طوال فترة الأقامة، وسيبدأ العلاج في أسباير يوم السبت 2 يناير 2020م، وشكر برقو الاتحاد القطري مجددا، وخص رئيسه سعادة الشيخ / حمد بن خليفة بن أحمد آل ثاني، على الاهتمام والتقدير والتعاون الكبير وإنفاذ البروتوكول الموقع مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ومهنئا اياه والجميع بالعام الجديد




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يصدر تعميم حول مشاركة لاعبي المراحل السنية في الممتاز



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أصدر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA تعميما جديدا بتاريخ الخميس 31 ديسمبر 2020م حول مشاركة اللاعبين تحت 23 و 20 سنة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز مفصلا مراحل اتخاذ القرار ومذكرا بالمنشورات السابقة في ذات الإطار ما يبين إلزامية اشراك اللاعبين من الفئتين المذكورتين في مباريات النسخة 26 ببطولة الدوري الممتاز .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خضر.. خارج قائمة "الأسود" وتوقعات بغياب طويل للاعب




أفادت متابعات #سبورتاق أن "هلال كادوقلي" أبعد لاعبه "محمد عبدالله خضر" عن قائمة الفريق في مباراة اليوم أمام "حي الوادي نيالا" والتي جرت اليوم  على "استاد الخرطوم" حيث يتواجد اللاعب خارج القائمة تماماً.

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن اتصالاتٍ قد تمت بين منسوبي "هلال كادوقلي" وبين مسئولي نادي "المستقبل ودالنورة القطينة".

حيث أكد نادي "المستقبل" صحة كل المعلومات التي أوردتها #سبورتاق في وقتٍ سابق بشأن اللاعب.

وبحسب متابعات "سبورتاق"، فإن "الهلال كادوقلي" لن يستطيع إشراك لاعبه "محمد عبدالله خضر" في أي مباراة قادمة حتى نهاية الدورة الأولى من الدوري الممتاز للإشكالات التي صاحبت تسجيله والتي يتعذر حلها قبل حلول فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في مارس القادم.

الجدير بالذكر أن "المريخ" كان قد تقدم بشكوى رسمية ضد مشاركة اللاعب المذكور خلال مباراة الفريقين بالجولة الإفتتاحية ويترقب قرار لجنة المسابقات حول الشكوى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ






ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ


ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺘﻦ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺗﻜﻔﻞ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﺨﺮﻱ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ
ﻃﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻨﺼﻴﺒﻪ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎ
ﻓﺨﺮﻳﺎ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ، ﻭﺗﻀﻢ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ”38“ ﻓﺮﺩﺍ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻋﻀﻮ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺮﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﺮ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺭﻧﻮﻟﺪ ﻳﻮﻗﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻓﻪ ﻭﺭﺍﺑﻊ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ





#ووااوواا



ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻭﻧﻪ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻲ ﻫﻮ
ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ٥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺔ
ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻭﻗﻊ ﻛﻨﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻴﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻭﻝ
ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﻧﺘﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻭﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ
ﻻﻋﺐ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺛﻢ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻂ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺒﺎﺑﻮﻱ ﺟﻴﺴﻰ ﻭﻗﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺛﺎﻟﺚ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻓﻲ
ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻭﻳﻌﺪ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻭﺭﻧﻮﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ
ﻭﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جوميز رسمت تكتيك هزيمة السوكرتا 




قال مدرب المريخ ديديه جوميز ان اللاعبين طبقوا كافة الجمل التكتيكية التي رسمها في التدريبات الاخيرة وان اللاعبين وفقوا كثيرا في تجقيق المطلوب وهو العبور من العمق وضرب تكتلات السوكرتا مبكرا مشيراالى انه سعيد جدا بان ما يطلبه من اللاعبين اصبح ينفذ بسلاسة مبينا الفائدة الكبيرة التي جناها المريخ من مباراة السوكرتا وان المقابلة جهزت اللاعبين وخاصة اللاعب صلاح نمر الذي شارك في مباراة الجولة الثانية بعد الاصابة التي تعرض لها مع المريخ وابعدته عن المشاركة في مباراتين وان اللاعب بات مؤهلا وضمن الخيارات التي ستدعم الاحمر في جولة الاياب ويجدر ذكره ان بعثة المريخ ستضم اللاعبين تمبش وبكري المدينة الذين لم يشاركوا امام السوكرتا بعامل الايقاف.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقارير || شكوي العرب تثير الرعب داخل الديار الزرقاء



متابعات مبارك صغيرون

تُشير متابعات #سبورتاق أن اللاعب "عيد مقدم" تواجد خارج قائمة فريقه "الهلال" في مباراة اليوم أمام "الأهلي مروي".

وأثار غياب الجناح الهجومي الذي ظل يشارك بشكلٍ أساسي منذ بداية الموسم الكثير من التساؤلات.

سيما بعد الشكوى التي تقدم بها "حي العرب بورتسودان" عقب نهاية مباراة الفريقين في الجولة الافتتاحية طاعناً في صحة تسجيل "عيد مقدم" على إثر التضارب في بيانات التسجيل وعمره الحقيقي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بانوراما : الهلال والمريخ يستقران بعد صراعات معقدة
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




لم  تكن سنة 2020 سهلة على الوضع الإداري بالكرة السودانية، خاصة داخل أروقة  اتحاد الكرة، وأيضا المريخ والهلال، اللذين عاشا هزة عنيفة خلال الأشهر  الثلاثة الأخيرة، قبل الاستقرار في نهاية الأمر.

وكان الملف الإداري  في المريخ قد انفجر بقوة، حيث واجه المجلس المنتخب في 2017 حملة عنيفة،  فمن جانب اتحاد الكرة، كان يجب على مجلس المريخ عقد جمعية عمومية لتأكيد  النظام الأساسي، في مارس/آذار الماضي، لكن وباء كورونا عطل الأمر.

وفي  أبريل/نيسان الماضي، أصدر اتحاد الكرة السوداني منشورا يقضي باستمرار عمل  مجالس إدارات أندية الممتاز، والاتحادات المحلية التابعة له، بعد انقضاء  فترتها، تجنبا لحدوث فراغ إداري.

لكن الحملة الإعلامية والإدارية تضاعفت على آدم سوداكال، رئيس المريخ، متحولةً من تعديل النظام الأساسي، إلى المطالبة برحيل مجلسه.

ورفض رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني، كمال شداد، رحيل سوداكال، باعتبار أنه يملك حق الاستمرار، بحكم منشور أبريل/نيسان.

وانتقلت  المعارك العنيفة بين أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني إلى الفيفا، من  قبل المجموعة المعارضة لاستمرار مجلس سوداكال، وتكوين لجنة تطبيع.

وعقد  مجلس المريخ جمعية عمومية لتأكيد النظام الأساسي، قبل 24 ساعة من انتهاء  فترة عمله، لكنه استمر في إدارة النادي محتميا بمنشور أبريل.

وبعد  أكثر من جلسة استماع، من لجنتي الاتحادات الوطنية والحوكمة بالفيفا، ورد  في خارطة طريق الاتحاد الدولي، استمرار مجلس سوداكال، وعقد جمعية عمومية  لإجازة النظام الأساسي، وانتخاب لجنتي انتخابات واستئنافات، وعقد جمعية  عمومية انتخابية خلال الربع الأول من العام الجديد 2021.

ملف الهلال

وكان  ملف الهلال الإداري أسهل من المريخ، حيث واجه تعقيدا محدودا، ورغم  محدوديته فإنه كلف النادي بطولة الدوري، بسبب الفراغ الإداري الذي نجم عن  انتهاء عمل أشرف الكاردينال، في يوليو/تموز الماضي، فعاش الفريق وضع ماليا  معقدا، أثر بالسلب على تحضيراته وتدريباته.

وبعد محاولات مضنية بذلها معه اتحاد الكرة السوداني، اعتذر الكاردينال عن عدم الاستمرار.

لكن فجأة ودون مقدمات، ظهر رجل الأعمال الشاب هشام السوباط، الذي قبل التكليف برئاسة لجنة التطبيع، بعد اعتذار الكاردينال.

وغير  هشام السوباط واقع الهلال كثيرا، فتم التعاقد مع 18 لاعبا جديدا، وأعاد  تأهيل استاد النادي، ليصبح مطابقا للمعايير الدولية، كما تم تركيب نظام  مراقبة متقدم، أمس الأربعاء.

وزاد استقرار الوضع الإداري للهلال،  بقبول المستشار بالديوان الملكي السعودي، تركي آل الشيخ، الرئاسة الفخرية  للنادي الأزرق، معلنا بداية تعاونه مع الهلال، في المجالات الفنية  والإدارية والإنشائية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير : الغريمان خارج سباق الصدارة في الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





تنحى  قطبا الكرة السودانية الهلال والمريخ (حامل اللقب)، عن سباق صدارة الدوري  الممتاز، بعد نهاية مباريات الجولة الثانية، اليوم الجمعة.

المريخ  تذوق طعم الفوز الأول هذا الموسم، بثلاثية نظيفة على حساب فريق حي العرب،  ورفع رصيده إلى 4 نقاط في المركز الثالث، أما الهلال فترنح بتعادل ثانٍ مع  الأهلي مروي (2/2)، ورفع رصيده إلى نقطتين.

واشترك الأمل والمريخ الفاشر مع المريخ في المركز الثالث، لكنه يتفوق عليهما بفارق الأهداف.

ثنائي الصدارة

وانفرد  الخرطوم الوطني وشندي بصدارة الدوري بعد الجولة الثانية، برصيد 6 نقاط لكل  منهما، حيث حقق الخرطوم الفوز على حساب الوافد الجديد توتي (2/0)، فيما  فاز شندي على هلال الساحل (1/0).

وازدحم وسط الترتيب بـ4 فرق، وصلت  للنقطة الثانية من مباراتين، هي: "الهلال والأهلي مروي والأهلي الخرطوم  والهلال كادقلي"، بعد وقوعها في فخ التعادل، كالهلال مع الأهلي مروي،  والأمل مع الأهلي الخرطوم، وكادقلي مع حي الوادي.



ودخلت  فرق "الهلال الأبيض والشرطة القضارف وحي الوادي نيالا والمريخ الفاشر"،  نطاق النقطة الأولى، بعد خروجها بالتعادل في الجولة الثانية.

إحصاءات الجولة 

تعادل  الأهلي مروي مع الهلال (2/2)، في مباراة تعتبر الأفضل فنيا وبدنيا، وخصوصا  للأهلي الذي تمكن من مجاراة الهلال، الأفضل في كل الجوانب الفنية بمدربه  الأجنبي الصربي زوران مانولوفيتش ولاعبيه الأجانب، حيث شارك 3 منهم، هم:  "الأوغندي جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، الزيمبابوي جيسي لاست في الوسط  المهاجم الكونجولي، فيني كومبي بونجونجا".

أحرزت الفرق في الجولة  الثانية 15 هدفا مقارنة بـ18 في الجولة الأولى، ويعود سبب التراجع إلى حدوث  5 تعادلات، بينها تعادلان سلبيان، بين الهلال الفاشر والمريخ الفاشر،  والهلال كادقلي وحي الوادي نيالا.

سباق الهداف

لم  يهنأ لاعب الأهلي الخرطوم، عمر المصري بهدفيه في شباك الأهلي الخرطوم في  الجولة الأولى، التي نصب بهما نفسه هدافا منفردا، حيث انضم إليه 5 لاعبين  جدد في السباق، وهم: "سيف تيري (المريخ) ومعاذا القوز وعوض طُلبة (الخرطوم  الوطني) ونزار حامد (الهلال) وخوجلي إدريس الشيخ (الأهلي شندي)".

وظهر اللاعبون الأجانب بهدف واحد في الجولة الثانية، عن طريق نجم وسط المريخ، ويند بانجا البوركيني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل قاتل بين الهلال وأهلي مروي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تعادل  فريق أهلي مروي أمام نظيره الهلال، بنتيجة (2-2)، مساء الجمعة، على  ستاد الجوهرة الرزقاء في مدينة أم درمان، ضمن الأسبوع الثاني لمسابقة  الدوري السوداني الممتاز.


وخلط أهلي مروي أوراق ضيفه الهلال، قبل مواجهة فريق أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني، بعد 5 أيام، في إياب دور الـ32 من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وسجل  هدفي الهلال نزار حامد في الدقيقيتين (66 و79)، فيما سجل هدفي أهلي مروي  رامي كرتيكيلا في الدقيقة (43) وأحمد سعيد ود أبوك في الدقيقة (90).

ورفع  الهلال رصيده إلى نقطتين بعد تعادله في المباراة الأولى أمام حي العرب  (1/1)، كما هو الحال لأهلي مروي بعد تعادله في اللقاء الأول أمام الأهلي  الخرطوم.

عاد لتشيكل الهلال أبو عاقلة عبد الله، وشارك الحارس الدولي الأوغندي جمال سالم بديلا، بعد إصابة علي عبد الله أبو عشرين.

وجاءت  محاولة الهلال الأولى والمباشرة في المرمى في الدقيقة (8)، بتسديدة الظهير  الأيسر فارس عبد الله، لكن حولها الحارس أحمد بيتر لركلة ركنية.

وعجز الهلال عن تهديد مرمى أهلي مروي، فعاقبه الأخير بهدف من ركلة حرة بعيدة نفذها رامي كرتيكيلا في شباك جمال سالم في الدقيقة (42).



ومع بداية الشوط الثاني، أخرج الصربي زوران مانولوفيتش مدرب الهلال، لاست جيسي والطيب عبد الرازق، وأدخل محمد موسى الضي وبشة الصغير.

ولم  تقدم التبديلات الحلول المطلوبة للهلال، وكاد أن يستقبل الهدف الثاني في  الدقيقة (52)، من كرة شرف أبو روف لكنها مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن.

وفي  الدقيقة (61) ظهر الهلال بتسديدة من نزار حامد صدها الحارس بيتر على  دفعتين، لكنها بعدها بـ(5) دقائق أدرك نزار حامد التعادل للهلال.

وأضاف  الهلال الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة (79)، من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع قلب الدفاع  محمد إبراهيم، ونفذها نزار حامد بنجاح في شباك أهلي مروي.

وعلى عكس مجريات اللعب، أدرك أهلي مروي التعادل من ضربة رأسية لأحمد سعيد ود أبوك في الدقيقة (90)، لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل (2/2).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واقعة مثيرة للجدل في الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت



شهدت  مواجهة هلال كادوقلي وحي الوادي نيالا، واقعة مثيرة للجدل، مساء اليوم  الجمعة، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الثاني للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وانتهت  المباراة، التي أقيمت على ستاد حليم/شداد بالتعادل السلبي، لكنها شهدت  واقعة مثيرة للجدل، حيث أجبر هلال كادوقلي على إكمالها بـ10 لاعبين.

الحادثة  تتعلق بقرار الاتحاد السوداني، بمشاركة لاعبين تحت 23 و21 عاما طوال  المباراة، وإذا أراد فريق تبديل أحدهما يجب أن يكون البديل من نفس الفئة  العمرية.

وشارك نصر الدين حارس مرمى هلال كادوقلي أساسيا أمام حي الوادي نيالا، لكن حارس منتخب الشباب السوداني سقط على الأرض أكثر من مرة،.

وفي  المرة الثالثة فشل نصر الدين في إكمال المباراة، فوجد هلال كادوقلي نفسه  بلا حارس بديل من نفس العمر، منذ الدقيقة الـ(10) من الشوط الثاني.

واضطر  محمد جمعة مدرب هلال كادوقلي، بسحب المهاجم محمد داؤود، وإدخال حارس  مكانه، ليكمل الفريق المباراة بـ10 لاعبين، فأثار الأمر جدلا كبيرا، بسبب  قرار الاتحاد السوداني.

يشار إلى أن التعادل الذي انتهت عليه مباراة  الفريقين، رفع به هلال كادوقلي رصيده إلى نقطتين، بينما تحصل حي الوادي  نيالا على أول نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يعتلي صدارة الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


اعتلى  فريق الخرطوم الوطني صدارة ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بعد تحقيقه  الفوز الثاني على التوالي أمام توتي، بنتيجة (3/1)، اليوم الجمعة، على ستاد  حليم/شداد، ضمن الأسبوع الثاني للمسابقة.


وتقدم معاذ القوز وعوض  طُلْبة بهدفين في الشوط الأول للخرطوم الوطني، قبل أن يضيف معاذ القوز  الهدف الثالث، فيما أحرز نادر بابكر هدف فريق توتي الوحيد.

الفوز  كان هو الثاني على التوالي لفريق الخرطوم الوطني، ليرتفع رصيد الفريق إلى 6  نقاط، بينما تجمد توتي بدون رصيد بعد تكبده الخسارة الثانية.

وتصدر الخرطوم الوطني ترتيب الدوري السوداني بالاشتراك مع الأهلي شندي، ولكن الوطني يتفوق بفارق الأهداف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الأبيض يفلت من كمين الشرطة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


أحرز  هلال الأبيض هدفا في الوقت القاتل، ليفلت من الخسارة أمام ضيفه الشرطة  القضارف، في مباراة انتهت بالتعادل (2/2)، الجمعة، بالأسبوع الثاني  لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.


سجل هدفي الشرطة القضارف، عمر  ترومبيل  في الدقيقتين (17 و75)، فيما سجل هدفي هلال الأبيض ماهر عثمان في  الدقيقة (19)، ومحمد أمادو في الدقيقة (89).

وفاجأ الشرطة القضارف  مضيفه هلال الأبيض بأداء هجومي قوي طوال المباراة، بل أنه كان الأقرب للفوز  بالنقاط كاملة، بعد أن ردت له العارضة كرة قوية في الدقيقة (82).

التعادل  منح هلال الأبيض أول نقطة بعد أن خسر المواجهة الأولى أمام الخرطوم  الوطني، وكذلك تحصل الشرطة القضارف على النقطة الأولى بعد خسارته لمباراته  الأولى أمام الأمل عطبرة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إصابة خطيرة لنجم الشرطة القضارف أمام هلال الأبيض
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لحظة نقل اللاعب  
تعرض محجوب تكية نجم الشرطة القضارف، لإصابة خطيرة خلال مواجهة هلال الأبيض،  الجمعة، بالأسبوع الثاني للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وأحرز  هلال الأبيض هدفا في الوقت القاتل، ليفلت من الخسارة أمام ضيفه الشرطة  القضارف، في مباراة انتهت (2/2)، على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء.

وتعرض محجوب تكية، لكسر في ساق قدمه اليسرى، قبل نهاية الشوط الأول بـ(10) دقائق.

وتم نقل اللاعب إلى إحدى مستشفيات مدينة أم درمان بسيارة "نصف نقل بوكس"، لعدم توفر سيارة إسعاف بملعب المباراة.

ويعتبر محجوب تكية أحد اللاعبين الذين لعبوا دورا مؤثرا في بقاء الشرطة القضارف بالدوري الممتاز، ويعتبر غيابه خسارة كبيرة للفريق.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب انيمبا يتحدي المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تحدي افيتاي  مدرب انيمبا المريخ وقال في تصريحات للاذاعة المحلية:نعرف كيف نحقق الفوز  على منافسنا فهو لم يهزمنا عبر تنظيم وخطط بل استغل الاخطاء التي وقعنا  فيها وهي اخطاء متوقعة في كرة القدم واضاف : نعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن  منافسنا وهو يفتقد لجهود لاعبين مهمين ومؤثرين والفوز عليه بنتيجة كبيرة  ليس امرا صعبا فبمثلما حقق الفوز علينا في الخرطوم سنضرب بقوة من اجل الفوز  عليه وناشد الجماهير بالعمل الايجابي خلال مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لحشد  همم اللاعبين وتحقيق الانتصار على المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخلافات في الهلال حول اقالة زوران
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ ضربت الخلافات  نادي الهلال وتحديدا لجنة التطبيع حول اقالة المدير الفني للهلال زوران  وذلك على خلفية التعادل الاخير امام الاهلي مروي وكشفت متابعات كفرووتر  الدقيقة ان عددا من اعضاء مجلس الهلال طالبوا باقالة المدير الفني للهلال  زوران وتعيين مدرب وطني الى حين التعاقد مع مدرب جديد باعتبار ان الصربي  حصل على وقت كافي منذ نهاية الموسم الماضي الى الموسم الحالي وباقامة معسكر  خارجي في مصر وهو ما لم يحصل عليه اي مدرب في الدوري الممتاز ويري آخرون  ان المدرب يجب ان تتاح له فرصة اخيرة امام الاشانتي كوتوكو الغاني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* مانشستر يونايتد يتخطى أستون فيلا بثنائية ويزاحم ليفربول في الصدارة
* وست هام يقتل إيفرتون في الدقائق الأخيرة بهدف سوتشيك
* نياكاتي يقود الوحدة لتخطي الاتفاق في الدوري السعودي
* تعادل مثير بين النصر والوحدة.. وبني ياس يكرم ضيافة الظفرة
* تعادل عادل بين الوصل وشباب الأهلي في الدوري الاماراتي
* الترجي يحسم كلاسيكو النجم.. وينفرد بصدارة الدوري التونسي
* وادي دجلة يوقف انتصارات الأهلي بتعادل مثير بالدوري المصري
* وفاق سطيف يهزم نصر حسين داي.. وقسنطينة يسقط أمام مولودية الجزائر
* الرجاء يكسر صمود وداد فاس بهدف قاتل في الدوري المغربي
* رسميا.. ليستر يحصن صخرة دفاعه جوني إيفانز حتى 2023
* راموس خارج قائمة ريال مدريد لمواجهة سيلتا فيجو الليلة
* يورغن كلوب يرفض تعليق منافسات الدوري الإنجليزي
* راموس يغيب عن مران ريال مدريد أمس بسبب آلام في المعدة
* ميسي يؤكد تعافيه من الإصابة التي تعويشارك في التدريبات
* أوزيل يتصدر سداسي آرسنال المعروض للإعارة
* نهضة بركان يعبر يوسفية برشيد لثمن نهائي كأس المغربي
* انباء عن إصابة إيدرسون حارس مرمى مانشستر سيتي بالكورونا
* فرنانديز يواصل هوايته المفضلة.. ويعادل رقم فان بيرسي
* ديبالا: عشنا وضعًا سيئًا للغاية وأريد أن أشكر كل الأطباء
* زيدان: يجب التجديد للنجوم الثلاثة فورًا.. ولا نهتم بما يقال عن مارسيلو
* جوارديولا: كورونا يحرمنا من 5 نجوم أمام تشيلسي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) ليدز يونايتد 14:30  beIN 2  علي محمد علي


* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) شيفيلد يونايتد 17:00  beIN 2  ؟؟


* برايتون (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون 22:30  beIN 2  باسم الزير


* وست بروميتش (-- : --) آرسنال 22:00  beIN 2  جواد بدة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* فياريال (-- : --) ليفانتي 15:00  beIN 3  ؟؟


* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) إشبيلية 17:15  beIN 3  سوار الدهب


* خيتافي (-- : --) بلد الوليد 19:30  beIN 3  ؟؟


* ريال مدريد (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو 22:00  beIN 3  خليل البلوشي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14


* فيردر بريمن (-- : --) يونيون برلين 16:30 SKY 4  الذهاب


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن 16:30  SKY 3   الذهاب


* كولن (-- : --) أوجسبورج 16:30  SKY 5   الذهاب


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (-- : --) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ 16:30  SKY 3   الذهاب


* هوفنهايم (-- : --) فرايبورغ 16:30  SKY 6   الذهاب


* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) شالكه 19:30  SKY 2   الذهاب


* شتوتجارت (- : --) لايبزيج 21:30  SKY 4   الذهاب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري السعودي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11


* الرائد (-- : --) القادسية 14:25  KSA 1  خالد المديفر


* الأهلي (-- : --) التعاون 17:20  KSA 1  فهد العتيبي





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  
:


❖ #الدوري_السوداني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 2


* اهلي مروي (2 : 2) الهلال
* هلال الأبيض (2 : 2) الشرطة القضارف
* توتي (1 : 3) الخرطوم الوطني
* هلال كادوقلي (0 : 0) حي الوادي نيالا

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* إيفرتون (0 : 1) وست هام يونايتد
* مانشستر يونايتد (2 : 1) أستون فيلا

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري السعودي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11


* ضمك (1 : 2) الفتح
* العين (2 : 4) أبها
* الاتفاق (1 : 2) الوحدة

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#معلقين_مباريات_الاسبوع_القادم


#مباريات_السبت
بتوقيت بغداد
3:30 م توتنهام ضد ليدز يونايتد تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 1 "
6:15 م ريال بيتيس ضد إشبيلية تعليق سوار الذهب beIN 1 "
11 م ريال مدريد ضد سيلتا فيغو تعليق خليل البلوشي beIN 1 "
11 م وست بروميتش ضد آرسنال تعليق جواد بده beIN 2 .
#مباريات_الاحد
2:30 م إنتر ميلان ضد كروتوني تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 1 "
5 م كالياري ضد نابولي تعليق جواد بده beIN 4 "
5 م جنوى ضد لاتسيو تعليق خالد الحدي beIN 7 "
5:15 م نيوكاسل يونايتد ضد ليستر سيتي تعليق يوسف سيف beIN 1 "
6:15 م ديبورتيفو آلافيس ضد أتليتكو مدريد تعليق أحمد البلوشي beIN 3 "
7:30 م تشيلسي ضد مانشستر سيتي تعليق رؤوف خليف beIN 1 "
8 م بينفينتو ضد ميلان تعليق أحمد الطيب beIN 4 "
10:45 م يوفنتوس ضد أودينيزي تعليق حفيظ الدراجي beIN 4 "
11 م هويسكا ضد برشلونة تعليق عصام الشوالي beIN 1 .
#مباريات_الاثنين
8 م إتحاد جدة ضد الشباب السعودي تعليق علي سعيد الكعبي ( أبو الظبي الرياضية 1 ) "
11 م ساوثهامبتون ضد ليفربول تعليق حسن عيدروس beIN 1 .
#مباريات_الثلاثاء
10:45 م توتنهام ضد برينتفورد تعليق أحمد البلوشي beIN 1 .
#مباريات_الاربعاء
3:30 ص ريفر بلايت ضد بالميراس تعليق عامر الخوذيري beIN 1 "
5 م سامبدوريا ضد إنتر ميلان تعليق سوار الذهب beIN 4 "
5 م كروتوني ضد روما تعليق نوفل باشي beIN 6 "
5 م لاتسيو ضد فيورنتينا تعليق خليل البلوشي beIN 7 "
8 م نابولي ضد سبيزيا تعليق خالدالحدي beIN 1 "
10:45 م ميلان ضد يوفنتوس تعليق عصام الشوالي beIN 4 "
10:45 م مانشستر يونايتد ضد مانشستر سيتي تعليق حفيظ الدراجي beIN 1 "
11 م أتليتك بيلباو ضد برشلونة تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 3 "
11 م سانت إيتيان ضد باريس سان جيرمان تعليق جواد بده beIN 6 .
#مباريات_الخميس
1:15 ص بوكا جونيورز ضد سانتوس تعليق سوار الذهب beIN 5 .
#مباريات_الجمعة
10:45 م أستون فيلا ضد ليفربول تعليق رؤوف خليف beIN 1 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم 


 بحمد الله فرغت اللجنه التي كونها السيد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد ادم عبدالله ( سودكال)  من إعداد ومراجعة للنطام الاساسي وفق مرجعيات محددة  تتمثل : - - في النظام الاساسي للاتحاد العام. 
- موجهات الفيفا. 
- النظم الاساسيه  السابقه. 
الارث المريخي بتاريخه الممتد منذ عشرينيات الفرن الماضي.
   وعليه  ستقوم اللجنة باذن الله بتسليم مسوده النطام الاساسي يوم السبت لمجلس الادارة
   املين ان ننطلق بعد اعتماده واجازته الي مرحله اخري في مسيرة المريخ الظافره باذن الله. 

الفريق الركن منصور عبدالرحيم  
رئيس اللجنه المكلفه بإعداد النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز 2021  بعد نهاية الجوله الثانيه



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تقارير || رئاسة نادي المريخ الفخرية



 سلبيات وإيجابيات القرار. 

 مخاوف القاعده المريخيه. 


#خاص_المسالمة1908

_______________________________________________

 بعد مخاطبته لنادي المريخ وعرضه تقديم دعمه اللامحدود للمريخ، رسميا محمد طه صالح رئيسا فخريا للمريخ بخطاب رسمي من ادم سوداكال.


 من هو محمد طه صالح؟ 


- محمد   طه صالح الشهير ب ( محمد التاز )   من أبناء كبوشيه (نهر النيل )  بن المرحوم الحاج طه صالح من أكبر التجار في الخرطوم بحري ووالده حواء محمد الفحل،  تجمعه صلة قرابة بالرئيس الراحل ابراهيم عبود..


يحمل  الجنسية السعودية  وله أعمال تجارية في كل من الأمارات والسعودية.


تقدم بطلب للحصول علي الرئاسة الفخرية في نادي المريخ وقد وافق مجلس المريخ بواسطة رئيسه سوداكال وتم ارسال خطاب رسمي للتاز.


التاز وعد بتوفير الدعم لكل المشاريع في النادي خلال الفترة القادمة وسيكون داعماً لعملية الإنتخابات والجمعية العمومية  وتغير النظام الأساسي بحسب توجيهات الفيفا.


 مخاوف القاعده المريخيه..


إختلفت جماهير المريخ بين مؤيد للقرار ومعارض ولكل الحق في إعتراضه أو قبوله، كانت معظم الإعتراضات علي جنسية الرجل.


وايضا خوفا من سيطره الرجل ومنعه لعمليات الإنتقال الديموقراطي وتعديل النظام الأساسي وعقد الجمعية العمومية.


وتخوفت أيضا من #سوداكال  وطريقة إدارته، فهو غير ثابت في مواقفة  ووعوده..


 وعلي الجانب الأخر بعض الجماهير تري في أحمد طه منقذ للوضع المتردي، وسيحقق نقله نوعيه في المنشآت والمشاريع المعطلة، القناة الصحيفة مدرسة الشباب ورعاية من شركات كبري للمريخ....

ووتقول طالما الرجل سوداني ومريخابي فيمكن ان يشكل الاضافه المطلوبه ولا وجود لموانع قانونيه خاصه ان الرئاسه الفخريه منصوص عليها في النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ، ولاوجود لموانع قانونيه لشخص يحمل جنسيتين خاصه ان السوابق موجوده، صلاح ادريس قاد نادي الهلال بجمعيه قانونيه وهو يحمل جنسيتين. 


 كل المخاوف والطموحات منطقية ونابعة من حب الجماهير للأحمر وكلها تتمني له الخير وسيكون امام سوداكال وباقي الاقطاب ورجل الأعمال محمد طه تحدي كبير في سبيل تبديد هذه المخاوف....


 رسالة المسالمة1908 :-


تتمني منصة #المسالمة1908  التوفيق للمريخ وأن يجعل 2021 سنه خير علي المريخاب يتم فيها اجازه النظام الأساسي  وتعقد فيها الجمعية العمومية بحضور عضوية مليونية من المريخاب..


ونتمني أن يصدق سوداكال في وعوده ويتم التعاون مع كل داعم للمريخ ويتم توجيه هذا الدعم في مكانه الصحيح..

ونتمني أن يكون الصرف والدعم في مكانه الصحيح وبالطرق الصحيحه بعيدا عن السمسره والإختلاسات.


 رسالتنا للسيد محمد طه :-


لن نرضي بالحال المائل وأنصاف الحلول وتبديد هيبة الكيان، وستكون صفحتنا كعادتها مع المريخ ومصلحته وضد كل متلاعب..


أمامك فرصه لتطوير المريخ، والنهوض به، ولكن الوضع الإداري في المريخ وفي السودان يحتاج منك أن تدرس الوضع بعانية وتفهم ماهيه  وكواليس  الإدارة، وتختار من تثق فيهم بعناية...


ابعد عن السماسره وبعض ( الصحفين) حتي لا تتكرر  سلبيات تجربه  الوالي..


ويجب وضع خطه لتطوير النادي يساهم فيها الجميع.. جمهور واقطاب..


 رسالتنا لسوداكال..


أصدق في وعودك ولو لمره.. ورسالتنا لمجلس سوداكال بفرعيه الاثنين، امامكم فرصه لمحو الصوره السلبيه،  تعاونوا مع لجنه النظام الاساسي، وافتحوا ابواب العضويه للجميع، امامكم ثلاث اشهر للانتخابات.. 


 رسالتنا لجمهور المريخ...


الصبر، الدعم، التوحد، وإنتظار فتح باب العضويه وتعديل النظام الأساسي، عضويتنا هي الدعم الحقيقي للنادي ومصدر قوته وحفظ حقوقه..


 رسالتنا للاعلام..


رغبوا ولا ترهبوا.. هونوا ولا تعسروا... حتي لا يهرب كل شخص يفكر في دعم المريخ.. 


 أخيراً...


قيل لرجل أن المهدي ظهر في أمدرمان فقال :-

إن كان المهدي جد لينا، وكان ما المهدي  شن لينا..


المعني...

لو صدق الرجل فخيراً لنا وزولنا ، وإن كذبت وعوده فلن يتغير في حالنا شي ولسنا متضررين..


 تساؤلات...


هل سيجد الرجل مناخ اداري مناسب؟؟

هل لديه خطه واضحه للنهوض بالمريخ؟


 للمشاركه...


بعد ان اصبح الامر واقعا معاشا ما المطلوب من السيد محمد طه صالح خلال الفتره القادمه؟؟

ماهي الأشياء التي يجب الاهتمام بها؟؟

ماهو دور الاعلام المريخي والصحافه؟؟

ماهو دورنا كجماهير؟؟ 


#المريخ_قوي_بجمهوره

#المسالمة1908








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهداف الكارثية في شباك جمال سالم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة المريخ واهلي مروي اول امس 3 / صفر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضمن استعدادته لدوري الشباب.


شباب المريخ يكسب فريق المغتربين ظ¢/ظ،..بتوقيع سيف مرفعين ومجاهد..
ويواجه عصر الخميس علي ملعب سلاح المهندسين فريق الشرطه القضارف..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية



د.بابكر مهدي الشريف 
تركي و تازي ماذا هناك  
× تفاجأ الكافة في الوسط الرياضي بظهور تركي أل الشيخ الرجل الضجة، وتبنيه للهلال السوداني، وتابعنا تلك المساجلات بين مؤيد ورافض، ولم يمر أسبوع إلا وظهر تاز للمريح ونال شرف الرئاسة الحمراء.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن هذا الأمر ليس أمرا عاديا ولم يأت صدفة أو من دوافع رياضية بحتة، ولا اعتقد أطلاقا هو من دوافع انتماء وحب من الرجلين تجاه الناديين العظيمين.
× ما نعلمه عن الرجلين أنهما أصحاب ثروة وأموال كبيرة وعريضة، وأنهما يعملان في عالم الاستثمار التجاري، وهذا وحده يجعلنا نقف نتأمل ونتساءل كثيرا، ما هي الفائدة المالية والأرباح التجارية التي يمكن ان تدرها هذه الرعاية الفجأة؟
× الدوري السوداني من أضعف الدوريات العربية، وهو بالتالي دوري غير جاذب لأهل الإعلان والترويج، وعليه كيف يتسابق أصحاب الأموال والاستثمار لرعاية أنديته؟
×ولو كان الأمر أمر تجارة حرة ونظيفة أو أمر تبني أندية تجلب لهما الشهرة والمكانة لكان الأمر مهضوم ومقبول، ولو كان البلد ذاتها بخير وعافية كان وكان، ولكن لا هذا ولا ذاك.
×صحيح في بلاد التقدم وبلاد المال والإعمال، مثل هذه الأشياء مقبولة ومعمول بها ، ولكن عندنا ليس الأمر كذلك، وانديتنا عبارة عن هيئات شعبية، تقوم على العضوية المفتوحة.
× في أوروبا وبعض البلاد العربية تقوم الأندية على نظام الشركات، وهذا يجعلها تتعامل مباشرة مع المستثمرين، ويتم ذلك وحسب الأنظمة واللوائح المنظمة لها.
×ومن هناك يتابع الناس هنا، كيف تتم بيع الأندية بكاملها لمستثمر، ومن شركة لشركة، ويظل الجمهور بتمسك بناديه ويتابع فريقه بشغف، ولكن هنا لا تسمح اللوائح بمثل هذا العمل.
× إذن من غير المقبول ولا المعقول ان يتقدم رجل أعمال مهما كان مدى حبه، ويعرض خدمات وتبني ورعاية غير محدودة ولا معلومة ، دون مقابل ودون شروط وبلا ضمانات، فهذا ما لا يقبله العقل أبدا أبدا.
× قطعا لا مانع لدينا على رعاية ناديي المريخ والهلال، إذا أتى الأمر بالباب الأمامي، وقام على أسس وبنود واضحة، تحفظ كرامة الناديين، ولا تتعدى حصون البلاد والعباد.
× ولكن ما يبدو لنا غير ذلك، فبلادنا تعيش سيولة وهشاشة لم يسبق لها مثيل قبلا، مما يجعلنا نخشى من استغلال الوضع الراهن، وتنفيذ أجندة تقود بلادنا للضرر عبر أعظم أنديتنا.
× من أين وجد السوباط وسودا كال الشرعية التي تمكنهما من رمي ناديي القمة في حضن مستثمرين، دون مقابل ولا ضمان ولا حماية؟
× ينبغي على رئيسي القمة أن يكونا واضحين في هذا الأمر، ويزودان الكافة بكافة المعلومات، حتى لا يأتي بعد ذلك سوءا، ويصبح المستور مكشوف ومرفوض.
×لأنه أمر لا يقبل أن تسمع أن زيد قد اتصل ليلا وهنأ رئيس النادي بكذا أو سأله عن كذا، ثم شكره الرئيس ونصبه رئيسا فخريا، ومن ثم وعد المنصب بفتح أبواب الجنان على النادي.
× والغريب أن الجماهير صاحبة الشأن والعضوية، تصفق وتغني وتبتهج بمجرد سماعها الكلام المعسول، دون ان تعلم تفاصل ولا تفهم مصير، ومثل هذا لا يحدث إلا ببلادنا، والحافظ الله.
×خلاصة القول هو، يجب على السلطات والجهات المسئولة من امن البلاد والاقتصاد والسلطات الرياضية ، أن تتابع هذا الأمر وان لا تترك الأمر هكذا بلا رابط أو ضابط.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات
× يتمتع لاعب المريخ البوركيتي أرنولد بمواصفات ممتازة في خط المقدمة.
× هذا اللاعب ينبغي الاعتناء به كثيرا، فهو يمتلك ثبات وتركيز جيد أمام المرمى.
× لو اهتم الجهاز الفني بهذا اللاعب ، فقطعا سيسد فرقة الغربال ويزيد.
× حقق الأحمر فوزا كبيرا على فريق الشرق بثلاثية، كان أجملها هدف البوركيني اللعاب.
× حي العرب فريق جيد واستطاع أن يوقف الهلال ويتعادل معه.
× أهدى الحكم بالأمس الهلال هدفا من ركلة جزاء لا وجود لها.
× عندما يكون الحكم غير جاهز أو متردد يجب أن يبعد نفسه عن إدارة المباريات.
× لاعب الهلال تعمد ان يرقع رجله وسط عدد من لاعبي الأهلي وداخل المنطقة ثم ارتمى و(كورك) والحكم صفر، دافوري بس.
× ثم قام ود أبوك برد الصاع بهدف رأسي بعد أن جدع جمال سالم بره الخط.
× حظ جمال سلام السيئ، لم يفارقه منذ أن فارق المريخ.
× وقلبي يحدثني أن أبوعشرين يسير في ذات الطريق الخطير.
× وقام صبري عبد الله وزادهم خمسة دقائق، ولكن خاب ظنه.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ والهلال ثروة قومية، فلا تتركوها فريسة، للأسود الضارية.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمرين المريخ الآن باركويت






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عزام عادل - Azzam Adel






عام جديد سعيد علي كل المريخاب



وملئ بالافراح




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصاد الاسبوع الثانى من الممتاز .. الكوماندوز يتصدر والمريخ ينتفض والهلال يتعثر مجدداً .. تنافس بين الهدافين و موجه مقلقة من الاصابات




تقرير كورة سودانية – عبد الله التمادي
اسدل الستار على مباريات الجولة الثانية من النسخة ظ¢ظ¦ والتي شهدت ظ£ انتصارات و ظ¥ تعادلات ابرزها تصدر الخرطوم الوطني للترتيب مع منافسة قوية من اهلي شندي فيما انتفض المريخ وصعد للمركز الثالث وواصل الهلال تعثره ونزيف النقاط بتعادل جديد و شهدت الجولة موجة من الاصابات والتي اصبحت مقلقة للاجهزة الفنية..

تعثر جديد للهلال
تعادل فريقا الهلال و أهلي مروي بهدفين لكل فريق في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقان مساء الجمعه بملعب إستاد الهلال بإمدرمان ضمن مباريات الإسبوع الثاني من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، تقدم أهلي مروي بالهدف الأول عبر النجم رامي كورتكيلا، ليتمكن نزار حامد من إدراك هدف التعادل للهلال في شوط اللعب الثاني وعاد ذات اللاعب ليضيف ثاني أهداف الهلال من ركلة جزاء، ومع ختام الوقت الرسمي للقاء تمكن ملوك الشمال من إدارك التعادل بهدف ود ابوك ليفرضوا التعادل على الفرقة الزرقاء للمرة الثانية بعد تعادل الهلال امام حي العرب بورتسودان في الإسبوع الأول من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، و بالتعادل إرتفع الهلال برصيده ل”2â€³ بينما وضع أهلي مروي أول نقطة في رصيده.

المريخ ينتفض ويكتسح العرب بثلاثية 
حقق المريخ فوزا مهما على حي العرب بورتسودان بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريق مساء الخميس ضمن مباريات الإسبوع الثاني من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، تقدم المريخ عبر سيف تيري من ركلة جزاء وعاد ذات اللاعب لإضافة ثاني الأهداف للمريخ خلال الشوط الأول الذي أنتهى بتقدم المريخ بهدفين، وفي شوط اللعب الثاني أضاف البوركيني أرنولد ثالث أهداف المريخ وهدفه الأول في بطولة الدوري، بالفوز رفع المريخ رصيده لأربع نقاط فى المركز الثالث بينما بقى حي العرب بنقطة وحيدة.

صدارة مطلقة للكوماندوز
تربع الخرطوم الوطني على صدارة الترتيب بعد انتصارين متتاليين في المنافسة وتفوق على اهلي شندي بفارق الاهداف بعد التساوي في ظ¦ نقاط

الارسنال يتميز
واصل اهلي شندي تميزه في النسخة الجديدة وحقق الفوز على هلال الساحل بهدف وهي المرة الاولى منذ صعوده يحقق الفوز تواليا في بداية الموسم

جولة التعادلات
من جملة ظ¨ مباريات كان التعادل حاضر في ظ¥ منها  والتعادل الابرز بين اهلي مروي والهلال والشرطة وهلال الابيض  اما التعادل السلبي كان حاضر في ظ£ مباريات الامل واهلي الخرطوم  ، هلال كادقلي وحي الوادي، وديربي الفاشر بين السلاطين والخيالة
ربما تحتوي الصورة على: ‏‏‏‏شخص أو أكثر‏، ‏‏أشخاص يجلسون‏، ‏أحذية‏‏‏ و‏نشاطات في أماكن مفتوحة‏‏‏
اصابات ابعدت 4 لاعبين
شهدت الجولة في ختامها موجة من الاصابات اقلقت الاجهزة الفنية ابرزها اصابة لاعب وسط الشرطة محجوب تكية بكسر واصابة ثنائي الهلال ابو عشرين ووضاح بالتصادم واصابة حارس مرمى اسود الجبال

الثنائيات حاضرة
ابرز مافي الجولة اللاعبين الذين سجلوا الثنائية بدأها سيف تيري في شباك حي العرب ثم عمر طرمبيل في شباك  هلال الابيض كفلت له اعتلاء صدارة  الهدافين برصيد ظ£ اهداف ثم ثنائية نزار حامد في شباك اهلي مروي








*

----------

